
Case Study Series: Google Security Keys Work - kumaranvpl
https://fidoalliance.org/case-study-series-google-security-keys-work/
======
chaz6
Ironically, I have an NFC-enabled FIDO U2F card that works in Github on Chrome
for Android, but when I try to use it with my Google account, it says
"Security Keys are not supported on your device."

------
mercora
Has somebody here ever made up a strategy how to handle lost or broken
hardware when using a solution like this? In a corporate environment it seems
feasible to have some kind of central authority that can reissue needed
credentials when needed but how should a single user case be handled
optimally?

~~~
cmurf
Backup codes. I print mine on paper and keep it in a folder with about a dozen
other important papers that I rarely access. Kinda archaic, but it is scalable
_if_ you consider the fallback mechanism for account access to be user domain.
I haven't used a backup code for Google in a while but I think it causes a
notification email to be sent to both the account in question and the email
account setup for security notices.

